# Deputy Sheriff Eddie Wotipka



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Eddie Wotipka

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Harris County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Thursday, June 10, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Drowned
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, June 10, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Eddie Wotipka drowned after entering a canal in an attempt to rescue a dog that had fallen into the water.

At approximately 11:15 pm, as Deputy Wotipka arrived home at the end of his shift, several neighbors notified him that a group of dogs were possibly in distress near the canal.

When he arrived at the canal his own dog fell into the water. Deputy Wotipka, who was still in uniform, jumped into the water in an attempt to rescue the dog. It is believed that a swift undercurrent caused him to go beneath the surface. He resurfaced once before going under the water again.

A sheriff's department dive team recovered his body the following morning.

Deputy Wotipka had served with the agency for 17 years. He is survived by his wife and two adult children.
Agency Contact Information
Harris County Sheriff's Department
Family Assistance Unit
1200 Baker Street
Houston, TX 77002

Phone: (713) 755-8461

_*Please contact the Harris County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Deputy Wotipka


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Deputy Wotipka


----------

